# Oregon



## PflugerPfarms (Aug 7, 2014)

Unofficial qual callbacks to 3rd.
1, 2, 3, 4, 5, 7, 9, 10, 11, 13, 15, 16, 17, 18, 19, 22, 24, 26, 27


----------



## PflugerPfarms (Aug 7, 2014)

14 back for water marks tomorrow at 8 am.
1, 2, 3, 7, 9, 10, 11, 13, 16, 17, 19, 22, 26, 27


----------



## DEDEYE (Oct 27, 2005)

What about the Open?


----------



## Breck (Jul 1, 2003)

Does Internet reach the Sauvie Island area these days?


----------



## Bodhi'sMom (Apr 25, 2015)

Any info on the Derby?


----------



## speedy (Oct 24, 2005)

Q results heard in gallery

First. Grace. Ann/Gonia
Second. Cash. Bente
Third. Pfill Heather
Fourth. Grace. Loraine
RJ. Riggs. Brian
Jams to Throttle, Poacher & others
From memory. Hope I got it right


----------



## TCFarmer (Feb 5, 2008)

Open Results

1--Moto/Van De Brake, someone said that makes him FC Moto
2--Alli/McNeill
3--Ouuks/Van De Brake
4--Magic/Gonia
RJ-Grace/Patopea

Jams--1, 13, 14, 31, 38

Am ran land marks and blind combined on Saturday, I think they had 19 called back to the 3rd.

Derby ran one set of land marks on Saturday. I think everyone was called back. There was one scratch.


----------



## Frank Jones (Feb 17, 2004)

Congratulations to Ann on Gracie's second Qualifying WIN! Seaside's State of Grace is trained and was handled by Jim Gonia, while Ann recuperates from shoulder surgery.

We wish you a speedy recovery, Ann!

rita

[email protected]


----------



## Bodhi'sMom (Apr 25, 2015)

Any updates on the Derby yet?


----------



## McKenna Kennels (Apr 24, 2010)

Congratulations to Alex Drent "the Kid" sweeping the derby at ORTC putting 3 dog on the derby list! 
1st Hoss 
2nd Hoodie
3 Bodhi
4th Shelby
RJ Glinda
Jams Hunter, Colt, Reno,Larger


----------



## Bodhi'sMom (Apr 25, 2015)

Congrats Alex! So very proud! I'm just ecstatic! My boy made the list.


----------



## Lpgar (Mar 31, 2005)

Congrats to Barb and Hoodie for making the Derby list....this is the Karma X Holland litter's second derby list pup....We are so proud.


----------



## MikeGriffin (Apr 14, 2011)

Nice work kid!


----------



## JKOttman (Feb 3, 2004)

Does anyone know the Am placements?


----------



## TCFarmer (Feb 5, 2008)

from the main page



> Am Results / NOT official
> 
> 1st Place / FC-AFC Make it Happen Captain (Cappy) - Gary Zellner
> 2nd Place / FC-AFC Chopper's RX to Win (Windy) - Bob Crabb
> ...


----------



## JKOttman (Feb 3, 2004)

Thank you!


----------

